
Estimating Password Cracking Times - ghosh
https://www.betterbuys.com/estimating-password-cracking-times/
======
asdz
AFAIK, crackers don't brute force blindly anymore, they use "combination" and
"permutation" attack which reduce a lot of time. For example, password
abcde12345 will probably be cracked in 5 minutes instead of 1 decade? (as
shown by the calculator)

